

German government rejects asylum request from Snowden - LinaLauneBaer
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fpolitik%2Fdeutschland%2Fbundesregierung-lehnt-aufnahme-von-edward-snowden-in-deutschland-ab-a-909090.html

======
JoeCoo7
I feel ashamed of my government. They had the chance to stood up for civil
rights, show that they are still a democracy. But obviously Germany is not
sovereign country anymore, probably has never been since end of WWII.

------
LinaLauneBaer
I as a German feel bad about this as well. I would have loved to see Snowden
protected by 'us' from the US...

------
cranefly
If someone helps you you help them. Maybe Europe wasnt glad to be told the USA
was spying on them.

